# First Time Fattie Pics



## mathman (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm doing my first fattie today.
1 lb ground Boston butt/deer
Homemade bacon
Lettuce
Cheese
Purple onion
Red bell pepper
Jeffs rob rub
Sausage seasoning 

Here's what I did.
Thawed meat and bacon
Seasoned meat with sausage seasoning
Flattened meat in 1 gallon bag
Cut bag edges
Opened bag
Put lettuce, onions, cheese, bell pepper on flattened meat.












image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015





Made bacon weave. Some of my bacon isn't full strips. Hope it stays together.












image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015





Seasoned bacon weave with Jeffs rib rub.












image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015





Then I rolled the meat. Then I rolled that in the bacon weave. Covered it in wrap.












image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015






Now it's in the fridge to firm up.

The meat cracked when I was rolling it. Will it be ok? Should I start over and let the flat meat firm up before rolling again?


----------



## rdknb (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it should be ok.


----------



## mathman (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's it when I first put it on.













image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015


----------



## mathman (Feb 8, 2015)

RdKnB said:


> I think it should be ok.



Thanks. I'll post pics once it's done and sliced pics.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2015)

MM, Looking good ,you may get a small leak at the crack but it will be fine .


----------



## mathman (Feb 8, 2015)

IT 149 degrees. Getting close:)


----------



## mathman (Feb 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015


----------



## mathman (Feb 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 8, 2015






It was perfect!


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice job, Looks very Tasty

Gary


----------



## rdknb (Feb 8, 2015)

Man that looks good


----------

